# Any guesses on which movie will make more?



## CloakedShadow (Nov 2, 2002)

Just a question that's been on my mind lately...I was wondering which movie will make more this year: Harry Potter (Chamber of Secrets) or LotR (Two Towers). I know that a lot of people are hyped about seeing both, but my thoughts kind of mixed on which will make more money.

I've frequented the thread on "Why did Harry Potter make more money?' and I was wondering if we all believe that this year, the outcome will be the same or not...?


Just whatever...


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 2, 2002)

Erm like u gotta ask obiously TTT, Smelly Potter sux


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 2, 2002)

it may suck but it will still make more money. more kids like HP than LotR and the parents will see it with their kids. TTT will be popular but not as popular.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 2, 2002)

I agree with anamatar, You may not like Harry Potter, but lots of people do.


----------



## CloakedShadow (Nov 2, 2002)

As I have said before (in other threads) I am both a LotR fan *and* Harry Potter fan (and yes...it is possible to obsess over them both *equally*, hard as it is to believe...) but I have a bad feeling that HP will (again) make more money. I do actually wish LotR would make more, b/c it seems that a lot of people that I know decide on their choice of movies by how much money they make...so kudos to HP, and good luck to LotR!


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 3, 2002)

but u'r all saying that the best book in the world ever (stated by multiple polls) won't make as much money as S/P i think it will if u'v seen the trailer for TTT it just looks soooooooooo amazing (the newest trailer) it will wipe the floor with S/P

Celeb


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 3, 2002)

but think of the populatriy charts. Millions of kids in the U.K. and in America have read HP. Parents will not let their kids see it alone so thats at least twice as many people who have read the books that are gonna see HP. TTT is going to be popular (especially after FotR introduced the world to tolkien) but not that popular.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 3, 2002)

i'm sorry but like 100 million people over the world have read LOTR and it gets put in cinamas all over the world too. well when LOTR wins we'll see wot u have to say then, also the rest will be less popular aswell coz that Hogwarts bloke died and he was the only thing good in the film.

Celeb


----------



## CloakedShadow (Nov 3, 2002)

The HP trailers for CoS look quite promising, but it's been ages since I read TTT, so the trailers...well I'm having a bit of difficulty deciphering them, sad to say...


----------



## Daeron (Nov 3, 2002)

Sadly HP will make more. LotR is just not as simple and kiddy like, it has depth(which little kids dont get), and actual plots(which little kids dont follow). Well at least people dont gather around LotR and chant about it being evil...


----------



## CloakedShadow (Nov 3, 2002)

That really ticks me off though (chanting about HP being evil)...

People blame all sorts of crap (I think that's going to be censored...) on being satanic just because they're too lazy to form their own opinion or because they don't understand, or don't want to...

But I too am glad that people don't do that about LotR...very glad...


----------



## Gandalf White (Nov 4, 2002)

Actually, I've heard somewhere in the news that TTT is expected to make more than HP. Good luck!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 4, 2002)

well we have a week and a half to wait. I for one will see HP and TTT. But i will see TTT about 4 times more.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 5, 2002)

I'm having a bit of difficulty deciphering them, sad to say...
posted by CloakedShadow
wots to get the actions scenes for damned spectacular,
also wouldn't parents want to get their kids into LOTR in which case they will be brought to the cinama to watch it, also the kids no matter wot age will love the battle scenes

Celeb


----------



## Kelonus (Nov 5, 2002)

*LOTR:TTT*

Lord of the Rings will make it the most. Its the best!! To me that is.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm not a big Harry Potter fan. Considering LOTR has been around longer, and probably has more fans, I think it will top HP. but who knows, those kids go crazy over HP.


----------



## Ragnarok (Nov 8, 2002)

I dont really care which makes more, even though I like LOTR more. But in all honesty, I think Harry will make more money. Just cause of all the media and pop culture surrounding it. TTT will make some cash though.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

definently two towers because it has been anticipated for the past 20 years, they were filmed back to back, and you have to wait a year for every one to come out.


----------



## Mischievious Merry (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, Has anyone heard how much TTT has made since it came out?How is it running against HP?


----------

